

Interview with *Turing Cathedral* author George Dyson - daniel-cussen
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/feb/26/first-computers-john-von-neumann

======
daniel-cussen
I saw this article as I was searching for pictures of a certain vacuum tube
which I had first read about in this great book about the beginnings of
computer science in Princeton. I loved the book and highly recommend it to
fellow geeks, especially geeks that like hardware and the history of science.

